# RecipeDB - Craggy Island Red



## Bribie G (15/6/10)

Craggy Island Red  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes I used Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale and due to fridge glitch it ran at 22 - 24 degrees and turned out great. Clever yeast.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg TF Halcyon Pale Ale Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.25 kg Flaked Wheat    0.15 kg Weyermann Carared     0.4 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Admiral (Pellet, 14.8AA%, 90mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     50 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 55.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 27 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bradsbrew (15/6/10)

Looking good Bribie. Hope your coming to BABBS tis month with a bottle in tow. I owe you a couple of bottles. I've never used admiral.


Cheers


----------



## felten (15/6/10)

I like the look of this, I have a bit of caraaroma left that I'm trying to use up asap, I might have to brew this up next!


----------



## Nick JD (15/6/10)

Ah, go on, have another, Father (yes, that's Mrs Doyle!).


----------



## tehdilgerer (15/6/10)

FECK OFF CUP






edit: probably the greatest show ever so far. that iv seen.


----------



## hazard (15/6/10)

I've got a week off work coming up in the school holidays, been wondering what to brew - this may be it. I've tried my hand at a red ale a few times and it always comes out dark - how is is the colour on this one Bribie? Bit hard to see in the picture on my low-res laptop screen.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/10)

Reddest beer I have ever made.

Red? Red? feck don't say I'm still on that fecking island


----------



## felten (1/10/10)

I just put one of these into a cube, but typically for me, I bastardized it pretty badly and turned it into a cupboard cleaner. I swapped the semolina for rye h34r: , carared for munich and threw in a bunch of '08 EKG(10m) and styrians(cube) I had lying around, which wasn't enough for a bittering charge, so I changed the bittering to amarillo which I had spare... I'm calling it Red Bastard

Not sure if I can call it your recipe anymore, maybe in spirit. I hope it turns out red anyway as my last red came out as a brown.


----------



## felten (5/10/10)

mission failed, I made another brown beer. It looked good in the mash, and post boil but I guess adding 2L of starter wort didn't help it.


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

Well nothing too wrong with a nice brown ale :lol: 
I'm onto an IPA / ESB trip at the moment after my visit to Beervana but will get back to the red when I'm over that.


----------

